

SpaceX issue still unknown after several thousand engineering-hours of review - bontoJR
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/615431934345216001

======
mhandley
This is why you want reusable rockets. If you recover the rocket, you get to
see if any components are suffering damage, cracking or wear beyond limits,
and then redesign systems to prevent future potential failures. This is much
harder to do if you don't get the rocket back. According to the press
conference, SpaceX do get over 3000 channels of data from Falcon in flight,
but that's still no substitute for examining a structure that's already flown
for damage.

Of course this looks like a second stage failure and SpaceX aren't currently
trying to recover that, but there are a lot of common parts between the stages
on Falcon, so once they start to recover the first stage successfully, I'd
still expect a lot of reliability lessons to be learned.

------
huslage
From knowing about how these things work (and the culture of SpaceX), it seems
to me that everyone is acting quickly and professionally to identify the cause
of the issue. I doubt that anyone is under undue pressure to perform or that
there is an expectation that someone give an answer before it is due. Please
don't jump to any conclusions here as these are extremely complicated systems
with myriad failure modes.

The money has nothing to do with it.

------
vikram360
This is probably irrelevant, but how are the number of 'engineering-hours'
calculated?

~~~
tarpherder
Number of people working on the issue times the hours they worked since it
happened? Most places have hours administration right?

------
juliangregorian
I've been wanting to hear HN's opinion on this ever since I heard about it,
yet the whole topic is strangely missing from the front page. Kinda reminds me
of the video, as soon as it blows up they just cut the audio feed.

~~~
bontoJR
Same here, that's why I posted the link.

Anyway, I think SpaceX's engineers are extremely under pressure right now.
These missions are extremely risky, everybody knows how difficult is this
field and I personally believe that the amount of pressure the team is facing,
it's consistently increasing the potential risk of a failure.

SpaceX is a private company and, like all the other private companies in the
earth, it has the goal to make money and make investors happy. Every single
failure of the company is a big hit on the brand and a loss of millions and
millions of dollars, this put the team under an excessive amount of pressure.

~~~
secfirstmd
It's strange to explain the postive feelings that I and I'm sure many others
have here about SpaceX. I mean people have been saying how great it is for a
private company to do this but at the end of the day nearly every NASA launch
has been built by a private company. Yet somehow SpaceX and in particular,
Elon Musk, has managed to do a great job of capturing the public excitement.
When I started noticing a lot of my non-tech friends are talking about space
and science (thank you Brian Cox, CERN etc!) again it gives me hope for the
future. Perhaps its a generation thing, many of us in our 20s never really had
those electrifying moments like a moon landing. Something just makes makes
people really really want to see SpaceX succeed. Though let's hope this
eventually translates into real investment at government levels once again.

------
joe563323
Is there a standard method called "fault tree analysis" ?

